# Any powered paraglider pilots here.



## charly (Mar 24, 2013)

My Green Eagle, built in Texas. 4 stroke Generac engine, 3000 hour engine life, 5 gallons of fuel on board allows you over 3 hours of flying with plenty of reserve.. Dependable, 4 years being built with zero engine outs...Charging system for heated suit, etc for cold weather flying,,, also has carb heat to avoid carb icing. In the middle of lessons with my instructor, come on spring! My instructor takes her for a test flight...Aircraft tubing and all AN aircraft bolts..


----------



## begreen (Mar 24, 2013)

Cool video. On the big screen it felt like I was flying. Thanks for sharing.

I believe bogydave flies one of these.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 24, 2013)

Have fun Charly.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 25, 2013)

only gliding ive done is unpowered under a T-10C


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 25, 2013)

What do they use for a stall indicator or do they even have one? Got my private back in 1979 and never had a urge to go in a glider or powered paraglider!

Gary


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 25, 2013)

No stall on these Gary. Also remember that these are flown only during relatively calm weather. Need a sport license.


----------



## charly (Mar 25, 2013)

No sport pilot license needed, less then 254 lbs and no more then 5 gallons of gas plus one seater.. Part 103 of the FAR'S,,, Just need proper instruction.. Only way to stall this would be to hold the brake toggles way down until the wing stopped flying, then letting up on the brakes the wing would recover,, granted you need altitude as well.. Generally flown with less the 10mph ground winds... A very affordable way to fly, about a gallon an hour for fuel cost...


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 25, 2013)

Come on *over..... *


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 25, 2013)

charly said:


> No sport pilot license needed, less then 254 lbs and no more then 5 gallons of gas plus one seater.. Part 103 of the FAR'S,,, Just need proper instruction.. Only way to stall this would be to hold the brake toggles way down until the wing stopped flying, then letting up on the brakes the wing would recover,, granted you need altitude as well.. Generally flown with less the 10mph ground winds... A very affordable way to fly, about a gallon an hour for fuel cost...


Might have to look into these!  What are the normal TO and Landing lengths needed? What kind of speeds cruising and landing?  Naw, the Dragon Lady would kill me!

Gary


----------



## charly (Mar 25, 2013)

Gary_602z said:


> Might have to look into these! What are the normal TO and Landing lengths needed? What kind of speeds cruising and landing? Naw, the Dragon Lady would kill me!
> 
> Gary


75-100 feet for take off,,,, couple of hundred feet to land..Cruise is about 26mph..You can get different wings to get a faster cruise, etc.  I like for 12 dollars in fuel you can hang out in the air for 3 -r hours with reserve left... That's a long time in the sky which means you can actually cover some distance.. 80 mile round trip easily...  I have a 1400 ft long field on my farm... my field of dreams


----------



## charly (Mar 25, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> Come on *over..... *


Jack are you a flyer as well?


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 25, 2013)

charly said:


> Jack are you a flyer as well?


 
No, just wanted to see you fly over the house


----------



## charly (Mar 25, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> No, just wanted to see you fly over the house


I'll let you know when I get her home..Right now my machine is 5 hours away in Jamestown, NY where I'm training... Here's what I did before the Quad set up... Very popular... 2 stroke back pack unit, foot launching... A great way to fly as well... best seat in the sky! I took paragliding lessons first over in Millerton, NY, earned my P2 novice rating and then added the motor ,, went to California for 10 days to train... This was my very first flight...


----------



## bogydave (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine is an old Skyrider by 
six chuter: http://www.sixchuter.com/
lots of fun 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/having-fun-with-the-ppc.88153/#post-1142727


----------

